# RV Antifreeze



## Guest (Oct 14, 2014)

I guess i am going out on limb here ,, but i did my first winterazation for one of my "true" costomers and i got the rv antifreeze from tractor supply ( good price) but it smelled funny ,, like acetone ,, maybe it is just me ,, but i am gonna redo his rv for free ths next week with stufff from camping world ,, maybe they are added more alcohol for the new stuff to kill all bacteria ,, who knows ,, but "to me " it does not smell right ,, JMO


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 14, 2014)

read the ingredients to see what it is made of, theN compare to what the others are in the RV antifreeze,like the one you can get from Wal Mart or CW. The ingredients are ,,WATER, ETHYL ALCOHOL, GLYCERIN, PROPYLENE GLYCOL. I been buying this brand from Wal Mart for several years now, it called TRAVELLER RV& MULTI PURPOSE ANTIFREEZE


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 15, 2014)

I Just left WM and they have Peak RV/Marine antifreeze for sale. I will get 3 more gallons this Nov when I put it up for the winter. As of now we are still camping trying to go North  for the leaves coloring.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2014)

well ,, Hollis got some from camping world today ( 1 Gallon) and it smelled the same ,, i guess it is a new mixture ,, the one from TS is their Brand ( travlers) I cked the bottle on both and the same ,, to me i guess they increased the alchol in it ,, smells the same as the new rubbing alky ,,, i am not trying to start anything just asking ,, btw hollis what does Wm have it for ??? TS was 3.29 a gallon ,, CW was 4.29 ,, but i seen today that Advanced auto has is 2 gallons for 8 bucks ,, well either way ,, i have to buy about 2 cases and one case is for me ,, mine takes 6 gallons since i have the aqua hot system ,, but thanks for the reply


----------



## JustinJohnson (Dec 16, 2014)

I think Super Tech is the best RV Antifreeze for protection.  Itâ€™s a Safe, odorless & wonderful rust and metal shield for all metal pipes which are normally found in water supply systems. You can also take an advice from RV Traders about which is the suitable Antifreeze for your RV.


----------



## PatStab (Dec 21, 2014)

This is a September post but are you talking about winterizing the water lines or for the engine, may be silly but you want the stuff that is safe, the pink stuff for the drinking water system.  I'm new here and just read this so was wondering.


----------



## C Nash (Dec 21, 2014)

The pink "stuff" we are talking about is antifreeze for the fresh water systems in rvs.  The engines use regulat automotive antifreeze . NEVER use engine antfreeze for the fresh systen.  It is posionus.


----------

